# Pulled pork reheat in crock-pot



## dansouthfl (Mar 25, 2014)

My wife is having a sort of pot luck/cultural day at her evening class where everyone is bringing in food.  Of course she wants to bring in pulled pork to make sliders with. The event is on Thursday and I will not be around Wed/Thurs so I will be smoking two 9 lb butts overnight Monday and finish on Tuesday.

The only way we can heat it up is with a crock-pot which I have never done before.  I have never really used a finishing sauce, but I just don't want the meat to dry out. It will be about 8 lbs of pulled pork and at this time I am thinking of mixing our bbq sauce thinned out with apple juice to add to the crock pot to keep in moist.  The BBQ sauce will be on the side while serving. 

At this point I am trying to figure out how much sauce/juice to put in and how long it will need to warm up. I have a warm/low/high setting on the crock pot. Any advice/previous experiences is very welcome, thanks.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Mar 25, 2014)

dansouthfl said:


> My wife is having a sort of pot luck/cultural day at her evening class where everyone is bringing in food.  Of course she wants to bring in pulled pork to make sliders with. The event is on Thursday and I will not be around Wed/Thurs so I will be smoking two 9 lb butts overnight Monday and finish on Tuesday.
> 
> The only way we can heat it up is with a crock-pot which I have never done before.  I have never really used a finishing sauce, but I just don't want the meat to dry out. It will be about 8 lbs of pulled pork and at this time I am thinking of mixing our bbq sauce thinned out with apple juice to add to the crock pot to keep in moist.  The BBQ sauce will be on the side while serving.
> 
> At this point I am trying to figure out how much sauce/juice to put in and how long it will need to warm up. I have a warm/low/high setting on the crock pot. Any advice/previous experiences is very welcome, thanks.


If at all possible, bag the pork and have your wife reheat it at home in simmering water.  Once up to temp, empty into a pre-warmed crock pot to transport.  Plug in at the at the event and set it on low.

Be a minimalist with the finishing sauce.  Spray or drizzle some in, mix the pork up and basically see if it looks moist.  If not, add a bit more sauce.  Rinse/repeat.    I like to put finishing sauce in a one of those squeeze bottles with the pointy top.   Have it on hand to freshen up the pork as need be.


----------



## jarjarchef (Mar 25, 2014)

Crockpot works. Just make sure you are above 165 in


----------



## demosthenes9 (Mar 25, 2014)

jarjarchef said:


> Crockpot works. Just make sure you are above 165 in <2hrs. Or there are several ways to achieve the reheat. Like said add the finishing sauce as needed. I use the dripping from the pork, apple juice concentrate, sweet bbq sauce and beer for mine. Add a little to start and have more to add as needed.
> 
> since you are planning on reheating I would not cook to 205. I would go only to 190-195 and then pull into bigger pieces. This way when you reheat and mix the pork it does not get all shreadded into tiny pices.


As the pork is already cooked, doesn't it only need to go to 140 and hold there ?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 25, 2014)

Always reheat to 165 or higher. In a Crock Pot heat on High with about a cup of finishing sauce. Meat should be wet but not swimming. Absorption/evaporation will get you to the right service amount as it heats. I heat on High just to a simmer then turn to Warm to keep above 140. Check the temp every 30 mins to make sure you are safe. BBQ/Apple Juice works fine. However depending on the groups taste you may choose a Tangy Finishing Sauce and serve with a Sweet BBQ Sauce or vice versa. This covers most peoples tastes. Here are some options for Finishing Sauces...JJ

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional:

2T Vinegar, 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more KC Style.

Simmer 5-10 minutes until syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice 

remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*  Make a Double batch, Butter optional or do as I do...Use the Smoked Pork Fat from the drip pan...

Add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten and Serve...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crock pot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while  the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crock pot to 165*F and Serve.

Note: the addition of the reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider should make the PP moist but not Swimming.

*Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

This is more of an Eastern North Carolina style Finishing Sauce...

2 C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste

1/4C Brown Sugar

1T Smoked Paprika

2 tsp Granulated Garlic

2 tsp Granulated Onion

2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper

1 tsp Celery Salt

1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Chipotle powder. Add more if you like Heat.

1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. Let rest, at room temp, 30 minutes for the flavors to meld together. Or bring just to a simmer and remove from heat...JJ


----------

